# Want to remove Mystart by Incredimail!



## nightowl1 (Sep 19, 2008)

I read a previous thread where someone had the same problem. I have removed everything I can find for Incredimail in this computer, from add/remove files, startup menu, desktop, C drive, even emptied the recycle bin. Yet Mystart by Incredimail is still there when I go to access the net. I have followed the instructions that were given in another thread and I have created a HiJack This log. Below is my Hijack This log:

Thank you in advance for any, and all, help! It is much appreciated!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 13:25:37, on 9/19/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad_Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Photodex\ProShowGold\ScsiAccess.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 _ HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mystart.incredimail.com/english/
R1 _ HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 _ HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 _ HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 _ BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper _ {06849E9F_C8D7_4D59_B87D_784B7D6BE0B3} _ C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 _ BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter _ {3CA2F312_6F6E_4B53_A66E_4E65E497C8C0} _ C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 _ BHO: Spybot_S&D IE Protection _ {53707962_6F74_2D53_2644_206D7942484F} _ C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 _ BHO: Canon Easy Web Print Helper _ {68F9551E_0411_48E4_9AAF_4BC42A6A46BE} _ C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy_WebPrint\EWPBrowseLoader.dll
O2 _ BHO: SSVHelper Class _ {761497BB_D6F0_462C_B6EB_D4DAF1D92D43} _ C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O3 _ Toolbar: Easy_WebPrint _ {327C2873_E90D_4c37_AA9D_10AC9BABA46C} _ C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy_WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O3 _ Toolbar: &Google _ {2318C2B1_4965_11d4_9B18_009027A5CD4F} _ c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll (file missing)
O4 _ HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 _ HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555_4f9c_4e35_a3ec_b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 _ HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" _atboottime
O4 _ HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 _ HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 _ HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" _Embedding _boot
O4 _ HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 _ HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 _ HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 _ HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 _ Startup: Gmail Notifier
O4 _ Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O8 _ Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel _ res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O16 _ DPF: {48DD0448_9209_4F81_9F6D_D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) _ http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1005.cab
O16 _ DPF: {4F1E5B1A_2A80_42CA_8532_2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) _ http://by135fd.bay135.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 _ DPF: {6E32070A_766D_4EE6_879C_DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) _ http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1181078724765
O16 _ DPF: {CB50428B_657F_47DF_9B32_671F82AA73F7} (Photodex Presenter AX control) _ http://www.photodex.com/pxplay.cab
O18 _ Protocol: linkscanner _ {F274614C_63F8_47D5_A4D1_FBDDE494F8D1} _ C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 _ AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 _ Service: Lavasoft Ad_Aware Service (aawservice) _ Lavasoft _ C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad_Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 _ Service: AVG8 E_mail Scanner (avg8emc) _ AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. _ C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 _ Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) _ AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. _ C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 _ Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) _ Google _ C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 _ Service: ScsiAccess _ Unknown owner _ C:\Program Files\Photodex\ProShowGold\ScsiAccess.exe
__
End of file _ 5080 bytes


----------

